# Android Spiel Programmieren



## Kayno (26. Apr 2018)

Suche nette Leute um an einem projekt zu arbeiten. Ich habe eine Idee für ein leichtes android spiel. Da ich noch nicht angefangen habe können Ideen mit einfliessen. Gerne auch anfänger.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (26. Apr 2018)

Hätte interesse. Worum geht es den?


----------



## Kayno (26. Apr 2018)

um ein kartenspiel etwas ganz leichtes


----------



## Excess (3. Mai 2018)

Moin,

ich habe so etwas 'hin bekommen' ... also, vieleicht reicht mein 'Können' ja ?
Oder hast Du das Team schon zusammen ?

Grüße


----------



## Kayno (3. Mai 2018)

es hat sich bisher niemand gemeldet leider. gerne können wir es versuchen


----------



## Javinner (3. Mai 2018)

@Kayno
Kartenspiel? Welches schwebt dir vor? Wieviel Erfahrung hast du und wenn suchst du?
Was ich vermisse, ist ein Konzept. BAMM: ich will dies machen, das soll es können, ich kann dies und das und für X suche ich jemand: hätte ich jetzt erwartet.

Erzähl mal

edit: grundsätzlich wäre ich an einer Gemeinschaft interessiert, jedoch muss es was Grundfestes sein. Ohne genügend Know How oder Durchhaltevermögen wird es eher Zeitvertreib


----------



## Kayno (3. Mai 2018)

Ich kann erstmal nur so viel verraten wird ein trumpf karten spiel. wenn du willst können wir gerne ideen besprechen


----------

